
Personal Info of 650,000 Voters Discovered on Poll Machine Sold on Ebay - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/personal-info-of-650-000-voters-discovered-on-poll-mach-1797438462
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
This only shows that government is irresponsible with data.

~~~
cap10morgan
So all of the corporate breaches show that the entire private sector is
irresponsible with data too? Maybe the problem is a little deeper than
"government is irresponsible?"

